# TRANSFORM SHORT, STUBBORN LASHES



## llconfident (Jun 11, 2015)

My tested routine, and tips and tricks specifically designed for short and weak lashes.  I also show the ways I avoid my mascara smearing, keep the curl in, and help lashes really stand out!

  Hope you enjoy!  If so, I would SUPER appreciate if you give the video a thumbs up, as well as subscribe to my channel, LLCONFIDENTBEAUTY!!!!!!

  kisses! xx


----------

